# Broke me hand - Brace or no brace next season?



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd ditch it and get a bionic mini-gun, myself.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

I find they only help if you fall over at a slow rate. If you fall hard it will just move the pressure point and break your arm. The best plan of action is to learn not to put your hands out when falling. To do this I would literally practice falling. Make sure you fall back to your elbows or forward on your fists. Ride nice and slow then start your turn and keep lifting your edge till you wash out. After a few times it will become natural to your body not to reach out during a fall. Do not practice catching your edge just learn to always lift the edge to much and fall towards the hill compared to not enough and catching your edge. There are also some wrist guards with no plastic piece that can add extra support without risking a worse off injury. GL


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^This. I learned to tuck my arms into my chest whenever I fall. The only negative to this is that now I want forearm guards because whenever I fall ob boxes I hurt my forearms.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

zmaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here that progressed and racked up 33000ft this season till i broke my hand.
> 
> ...


Yes learn how to fall...and sorry about your hand and the 33k season...we can log 33k in a day:cheeky4:


----------



## zmaster (Mar 9, 2012)

SnowMotion said:


> I find they only help if you fall over at a slow rate. If you fall hard it will just move the pressure point and break your arm. The best plan of action is to learn not to put your hands out when falling. To do this I would literally practice falling. Make sure you fall back to your elbows or forward on your fists. Ride nice and slow then start your turn and keep lifting your edge till you wash out. After a few times it will become natural to your body not to reach out during a fall. Do not practice catching your edge just learn to always lift the edge to much and fall towards the hill compared to not enough and catching your edge. There are also some wrist guards with no plastic piece that can add extra support without risking a worse off injury. GL


thats what i had done is fall forward on my fists....damn hands poked deep enough holes into the wet compact snow creating a mold that i couldnt get out of in time before breaking.....


----------



## zmaster (Mar 9, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yes learn how to fall...and sorry about your hand and the 33k season...we can log 33k in a day:cheeky4:


Be nice ... this is my first ever season and only had the opp to go up on the weekends....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

zmaster said:


> thats what i had done is fall forward on my fists....damn hands poked deep enough holes into the wet compact snow creating a mold that i couldnt get out of in time before breaking.....


Fall and hit with the biggest body part, cross your arms infront of your chest or grab your self around the torso...try to land on your torso or side or drop to your knees and roll/slide. If falling backward, try to sit down to oneside and let your butt cheek/hip take the impact. Do not put your hands out or try to hit your fist or elbow to the ground like in karate...you want to tuck and roll or tuck and slide.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

What type of wrist guard did you use? I suggest getting a better wrist guard... in particular I recommend Level gloves with the built in wrist guard (it is only a one sided wrist guard with a soft, flexible swallow-tail shaped brace, so it is impossible to "fulcrum" the pressure onto your wrist. Below is a image from their website.










In my circle of snowboarder, we have 5 people wearing level gloves for around 5 years now and not a single broken bone (a few years ago I hit a buried rock while dropping a chute off of the Headwall chair at Squaw and fell face first onto a little rock spire, I used my lead hand to protect my face and kind of handplanted over it (trust me it was way less ninja than it sounds). Came away with just a bruised hand (and a torn MCL).


----------



## zmaster (Mar 9, 2012)

nice.....i will look into getting a pair....

here is what i was using..








]

wish i had done my research on level prior


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My GFs got the kind with plastic above and below her palms. She got them on day one and no broken bones yet, with lots of falls. I've never worn them in 19 years of boarding and only broke my wrist once. This was about 15 years ago, I was in a park in NH and I held a grab over a jump for a long time to make sure my brother got the picture he was taking. I got a trip to the doctor 

Yeah I also feel for the 33000 ft, I thought you were saying 330,000 ft at first! So far my best day this year was 9635 vertical M, or 31610 vertical feet!!!  That was mid week with no lift lines, high speed lifts for most of my runs, and not much waiting on friends. Damn people wanted to stop for lunch though, I can eat when I'm dead, next time I'll board right though. I want to do 100 km in one day and 40+k vertical feet!


----------



## zmaster (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess it was just my bad luck. even the doc called it a freak accident


----------

